# Show Dog Looks



## MikeK02048 (Jan 6, 2008)

After having atended many dog shows, I'm always amazed at just how nice the coats of show dogs look. No matter how often I bath my Golden, or how often I comb/brush him, he doesn't have that "show" look. So what do they do that I do not?? Do they use additional sprays/powders?? Do they comb differently?

What's up??

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

Suppliments upon suppliments ( im not sure about Goldens) for the Boxers, there is alot of stripping and baking involved, on top of too many suppliments to list added to their foods.
Then there are the dyed breeds (yes that happens)
I know with goldens if you ever shave them it damages the coat and it never grows back the same, and also, these dogs have been bred to look like that, no one in their lineage would have a wavy coat so that im sure helps alot.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

spaying and neutering can have an effect on coat. And some of it is genetic as well.


----------



## Expo (Jan 27, 2008)

You can get the look. We show our dogs. There are many factors you must consider, the shampoo make sure it is a top quality shampoo and conditioner with the proper pH level. For dogs the pH level must be 6.9 to 7.1. Many dog shampoo's on the market are pure marketing and are the same as human shampoo's which the pH level is higher, thus causing damage to the coat. The other thing we do is to strip the coat once a month. Just like us humans we use a stripping/clairfying shampoo on our hair. You must do this if you have been using a color enhancer shampoo. This takes the coat back to it's natural state. The best shampoo/conditioner are the one's that must be dilluted. They cost more but in long run are less they dillute 10 to 1 most times. On the brush/comb try a greyhound comb the orginal one is the only one we use, it will last a lifetime. We have had ours for 10 years.
Next time you go to a show ask the people what they use on their own dogs. If you are looking for the top shampoo/conditioner you will not find them at the petsmart or petco. When at the dog show check out the vendors, walk around the grooming area and see what they are using. Most dog show people love to talk about their dogs and how good they look.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

You may be over-bathing. That tends to dry the skin and coat.

Diet makes a difference, too.


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

I show goldens...... 

first its a good diet...... 

second its a dog in good weight and hard condition ..... 

third its genetics.... remember our dogs were chosen because they were physically the best in the litter AND they come from show lines 

fourth its being intact.... spaying and neutering can be hell on a dogs coat.... I see the difference in my top ten flat coat bitch who's coat has gone to hell since being spayed..... its impossible to keep and has lost some of the nice texture 

fifth..... its being trimmed properly and blow dried..... and show trims are different from regular trims..... 

sixth.... fish oil ..... it keeps the coat from being overly dry 

my dogs are probably bathed more than most dogs ever are and they are blow dried..... so that is hell on the coat.... I also use acoat dressing that adds moisture to a coat.... 

I do not darken noses, or chalk my dogs but I do know how to do creative trimming and add products to fluff them up and I know how to blow dry to get the most body in their coats..... there are lots of tricks. I trim tail, base of tail, anus, hocks, feet, ears, whiskers, eyebrows,between eyebrows, I thin rough and pants, I take off any saddles that might appear..... I know how to trim legs to make it appear that they have more bone. 

My dogs know how to stand and how to stretch themselves out so they have a nice topline and they know where to put their feet so they aren't looking like a rocking horse.... 

many people think that showing is just running around a ring..... there is alot more to it than that..... 

we have just begun working with our youngest..... I have only showed the goldens as you have a golden.... 

we don't cut out burrs and seeds.... we comb them out.... we have special scissors and grooming tools to help the coat stay nice.... we don't use brushes with rubber tips on them as they pull the coat.....


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

Kaelyn.... after a good wallow...... 
Mike as you can see I have goldens and I am happy to help in any way that I can just shoot me a Private message.... 

I personally do not like the slicker type greyhound comb that the above poster mentions.... but that is probably a breed difference and coat difference I have seen many use them but they don't work as well on goldens..... I prefer a pin brush without the rubber tips, an undercoat rake and a mars coat king which is my favorite tool of all in a number 12 size...... 

I recently have taken with Nova Pearls Shampoo, love that stuff.... and I do use a conditioner on the dogs when I bathe...... 


This site has some tips on trimming ...... 
http://www.pvgrc.org/grooming/










cleans up well......


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Shalva, I just wanted to say your dogs are absolutely gorgeous!!! Mud and all!


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

Wimble Woof said:


> Suppliments upon suppliments ( im not sure about Goldens) for the Boxers, there is alot of stripping and baking involved, on top of too many suppliments to list added to their foods.
> Then there are the dyed breeds (yes that happens)
> I know with goldens if you ever shave them it damages the coat and it never grows back the same, and also, these dogs have been bred to look like that, no one in their lineage would have a wavy coat so that im sure helps alot.



I do not give any supplements to my dogs at all.... actually very little but they are on the raw diet as you know..... 

I also want to add that Kaelyn has a very wavy coat as done her son Emmett.... but grooming and toweling and drying takes care of that.... also some creative trimming and an undercoat rake..... Most breeders are not breeding for coat type as much as they are overall structure... it is nearly impossible to tell in a puppy how wavy the coat will or will not be..... 

I think that what the OP is seeing is a combination of trimming, bathing, blow drying and the outward appearance as well as the overall structure.... bone, angulation, head and muzzle, ear set and tail set..... so that combination makes the show dog.....



Renoman said:


> Shalva, I just wanted to say your dogs are absolutely gorgeous!!! Mud and all!


thanks.... thats nice of you to say..... I am not goign to tell them though.... they already have egos that are a bit to large....


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

> many people think that showing is just running around a ring..... there is alot more to it than that.....


That is the dang truth! I did a "fun/practice" show once with my NGA girls and even just the "running around the ring" part is a LOT harder than it looks! (it was during lunch at a lure coursing trial) Oy vey...I gained a LOT of respect for show people that day!

Shalva - I love that your dogs are allowed to be dogs and do the things that dogs do (like waller in mud  )...and then you turn them into gorgeous, show dogs!


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Mike it might help if you expalined to us what you do to groom your dog.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

Shalva...I love your Goldens!!! Especially cause they are actually 'golden', not red!!! If you come up missing any of them you will know where to look... J\K!!!


----------



## doggone6 (Sep 7, 2007)

Lovely Goldens, Shalva! Congrats.


----------



## MikeK02048 (Jan 6, 2008)

First, thanks to all who replied.

Shalva - Your dogs are beautiful! And you obviously know what you"re talking about. Thanks for the tips. And GO PATS!! (Mansfield, MA)

Animal Cracker asked what I do to groom my dog. To be honest, not too much. Sammie is a male 5 yr old Golden who has been neutered. He's redder than most Goldens I've seen in shows. I bathe him about every 2-3 months using a shampoo and conditioner that I bought from Fosters and Smith mail order. You mix the shampoo 1-1 with water. The conditioner you mix 2 tbsps to the quart with water. I comb him once a week or so with a stiff comb and with a brush.

I don't want to give the impression that Sammie looks bad. He's a beautiful dog, especially when he's freshly bathed. But when I go to shows, the dogs are breathtaking. I was just curious if I could use any new techniques on Sammie.


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

Mike the first thing you can do is go to that website and learn to trim feet and ears..... THAT in and of itself will make a huge difference.... then go and get yourself a coat king..... (Mars Coat King size 12) they are expensive..... about 50 bucks ..... and use that to thin the ruff (the mane) that will give your dog a neck and you can also use that to thin behind the ears...... 

you can also use that on top of the pants just the top near where the tail goes into the body... and that will give your pup a better butt and we all want a better butt..... 

then pull the tail straight down.... find the end of the tail where the bone is and take all that hair like in a pony tail take the straight scissors and cut off all below where the actual tail ends... this will give him a nice tail...... 

there are tricks to hocks and others.... if you are in mansfield then come spring we show down that way alot.... look for me and I can show you the other trimming..... you can do the trimming yourself if you are inclined to do it..... we will be at the topsfield shows with the flat coats and a golden or two come june I think is when topsfield is..... 

the potomac site is a good basic link to trimming.... don't be afraid of the scissors just start clipping.... practice makes perfect. Oh and don't forget the golden national is in Rhode Island this year 
http://www.goldennational2008.org/index.html

oh yeah..... GOOOO PATS 
excellent 

s 
s


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

you can also use that on top of the pants just the top near where the tail goes into the body... and that will give your pup a better butt and we all want a better butt..... 

Where can I get one of those tools? I want a better butt. Age has done bad things to my butt. LOL It is worth $50.00. if I can help it in any way. LOL


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

Inga said:


> you can also use that on top of the pants just the top near where the tail goes into the body... and that will give your pup a better butt and we all want a better butt.....
> 
> Where can I get one of those tools? I want a better butt. Age has done bad things to my butt. LOL It is worth $50.00. if I can help it in any way. LOL


Inga well how much good it will do depends on how much unruly fur you have on your butt


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

Shalva said:


> Inga well how much good it will do depends on how much unruly fur you have on your butt


ROFLMBO!!!!!!!


----------

